# Help!!!



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Omg I need some help here, please. As you all know Willy had a broken leg and we've been through all the crating and cast blah blah blah. We went to his recheck yesterday and all seemed well. This morning when I came down he raised up on his back legs to greet me and his leash pulled him back and he toppled backwards and then landed on his side and rebroke his leg!!! Hubby has NOOOOO money, literally we have 20 bucks in the bank, he has been layed off since June and have used up all our savings on mortgage and bills and vet bills for Willy these last few months. 

I have called and begged every vet clinic around here, even the SPCA and NO ONE, not ONE of them will do anything without any money. What am I going to do??!! Poor Willy is sitting there with a broken leg and NOTHING can be done. PLEASE if anyone has an advice, please give it :-( 

Can I give him something for pain?/ how do I TRY to bandage it up? anything please


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg...thats horrible! but why was he wearing a leash in the house outta curiousity?...i cant believe he got all better and then back to hurting himself  im sorry i dont know what to do...ive never been through a broken leg myself. all you can do is bring him to a emergency place and hopefully they have a payment plan 
this is something i found though. i hope it helps a little?
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_should_you_do_if_your_dog_broke_its_leg


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

No one will offer a payment plan, I have called every single vet in the city crying and begging. no one will do anything, not even our own vet that we've been taking him to and payed all that money for casting and xrays and stuff.

He was on his leash because he's just getting over the broken leg and we didn't want him running around and jumping on the furniture , so he's been limited as to where he can wander around. I will check out the link above,thanks


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

someone posted this link the other day...maybe something in here will help?

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=43109


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh those links. i have carecredit  its like a credit card for vets
some vets take it and some dont though.
wouldn't he have hurt himself more from the leash though? since he could've tripped over it while trying to get around 
i hope you can find a solution to this!!! :albino:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link, but unfortunately they are for the states and I am in canada :-(

He has been leashed like this for a few weeks, and has done fine with it until now. We try so hard to be careful and care for out lil babies, we can't think of everything I guess. I didn't think of the leash hurting him, its not a retractable one to get overly tangled in and he's right here in the livingroom in view of us at all times incase he should run into any trouble and is crated when no supervision is around :-(


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

The poor little lad - I hope you can come up with someway of getting a vet to look at him.

This recession is desperate isn't it.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG this is so horrible. I don't have any help or advice to offer but you are in our thoughts and prayers. I hope that you find some way to get things fixed soon.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor you! If it was me Id be begging friends and relatives or maybe trying to get a credit card as a temp measure.
Although if he just fell over from standing and rebroke his leg I would be tempted to complain to the vets. They clearly didnt give him a proper check up. Chihuahuas may be dainty but he should be able to run and jump at least a little if his leg is as fixed as the vets say!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

You don't have a credit card you can use? This is just terrible poor little guy, you would think that the vet that has been treating him would help you. How sad.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I know! I am so upset. I have called our vet twice crying and begging them and they refuse! Needless to say i will not be returning to them for our other pets. We have no credit card as we had one when we were younger 20ish and ended up drowning in debt because of it, interest payments are horrid.

I am at my wits end, I have a splitting headcahe from crying. I don't kno wwhat to do. I have been searching the net for ANY help at all and unless I am disabled, elderly or an abused wife, I can get no finanicial help for my pets. Nice huh.

I know you all must be spitting mad at me or will be but there is nothing I can do. I have no one I can borrow the money from, I literally mean no one. I am going to have to try to take care of it myself somehow and pray to God I don't make anything worse. I just cannot believe that ONE single vet would not help set up a payment plan for me, esp my own vet who I have just paid a crap load of money to for the vet bills with the leg :-(


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

PS, Due to our not so lovely credit over the years and the fact hubby has no job right now, we would not even be able to get a credit card to pay for it. Believe me, i would ina heratbeat if I could


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. If I had money to help you believe me I would. Was his leg x-rayed yesterday when he was checked? If the leg was indeed healed properly and the bone was fused back together then this should not have happened. I can't believe your own vet won't even see him. Like they know they messed up his diagnosis. That's pretty shi**y.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I know here in Ireland that there is veterinary help for those who are in financial difficulties - vets do it volountarily and there are mobile clinics that go around - I think here you would contact them through the ISPCA - Surely any such Animal Group would not want to see an animal in pain - I would get on to your Canadian equivalent


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

You cannot handle this your self, you are going to run the risk of him loosing his leg, there has to be something else you can do, this is just crazy. Did you get him from a breeder? Will they help you pay and you could pay them back?


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry, I know how desperate you feel. I also know that the financial assistance programs in Canada are severely limited...even the one's in the states right now are running bone dry and can't offer much. I've been where you are exactly though not with a broken limb. I sold some things...some stuff went to pawn shops other stuff I sold on Craigslist. Ebay takes too long. I wish I could offer you more help than this. I will pray for you to find a way and for your little guy to hang on while you do.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I know this is terrible but there is no options now, I have no choice but to risk it, with the knowledge that he may well lose the limb. I am scared to death. I am gonna try now to cast it myself I have gotten things ready to do so. Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

OMG, I can't believe you are going to do this. The pain for him is going to be unbearable. Good Luck and God Speed.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

take care little dog.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lets all hope hes a strong fighter


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree with what the others have said, if he was properly healed this shouldn't have happened. Toppling back from a leash shouldn't break a leg. I would contact the vet again and tell them you are going to contact a lawyer for negligence on their part in regards to either improper healing, or improper examination, and see what they have to say about that.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Good luck with it- Do you have the materials for a cast?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ok that didn't work out too well, the bone is twisted somehow, shifted so I could not get it straight and I didn't want to try and force anything. I am so pissed at the vet as its true, a small little topple should not have caused it to rebreak if it was healed properly. She did not even do an x ray yesterday, just said it seems fine if he's been walking around on it. I am going to *itch up a storm now. I am desperate and sent hubby to ask a friendly neighbour to help us out, TOTALLY embarrassing, i want to crawl under a rock and die but I figured I NEED to do this and get him to the vet. I am just sorry he's gone all day in such pain. He's been sitting their quietly holding it up for the most part but at times he moves and screams. When hubby returns we are off to the vet if he can get the money. I will update as soon as I can. Thanks to all for your prays are well wishes.

Anyone have advice about where to go now? Recast to what do this again in 2 months? or talk about taking off the leg? That option was given before and I didn't consider it at the time, not imagining being back here right now. I dunno, anyone with experience? :-(


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG this is heartbreaking!!
I would seriously take him into the vet, not call. I'd take him in and demand they fix it. This should not have happened if they fixed it right the first time! iw ould be so mad i'd go in and demand!!

Otherwise don't you have any family or friends that can help you out with money?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

How old is he and how long have you had him? What kind of guarantee did you get from the pet store? I don't know if taking off is leg is the answer, he has three other legs that can break if he has some sort of bone problem. I would take him to a vet that specializes in orthopedics, and find out why his leg keeps breaking so easily. I would diffiently raise Holly Hell with the vet that has been treating him all along. Since they were so un willing to help you I would make their lives miserable, I can't understand such lack of caring.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh honey, I'm so sorry you are going thru this. You must be a wreck. Please keep us posted as to what's going on. I will gladly send you a small donation. I wish I had more to give now. We are all suffering from this "stupid" economy. Our emer vets won't do a payment plan either. Is your vet willing to work with you at all? The leg must not have nearly been healed. There has to be something that can be done. Bless your heart.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I know how upset you must be right now.. and this advice will not be something you want to hear, but I do believe you need to hear it.

This dog needs medical attention right now. If you can not provide this (not doing it yourself, you are not a vet and may make it worse not better - he WILL go into shock shortly from pain, and this will slowly make him die) then you need to do what is necessary to get him the help he needs.

You only option if you have no money and no resources to get money (friends/credit/selling your stuff) is to hand him over to a rescue organization. IMMEDIATELY.

This dog is a living being, and should not go without because of humans selfish needs. You will miss him, you will cry, but - he WILL GET MEDICAL ATTENTION.

I'm SO SO SORRY you are in this position... but it is not fair to him to suffer because you are unable to afford his care. My SO has been without work since February and we just recently had to spend $380 on getting our chi's teeth done. Trust me, I understand your situation better than most.

Be strong and do what is needful for your dog.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Muzby is correct. She has said what the rest of us couldn't. Please get your dog the care he needs immediately, that little dog trusts you and loves you and he deserves the care he needs. God bless you, I know this is the worst possible thing that could have happened, but there is no other choice at this point.


----------



## princesssugarg (Aug 26, 2009)

You can give him children's motrin drops for the pain.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't stop thinking about you and wishing you luck in this "bad" time. We are here for you. I hope we have a happy ending!!!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh man..... 

Poor guy. 

When my black cat had a broken leg he wandered for at least a week till we found him and when we found a vet who'd see him (as his injury was bad and we needed to be able to make payments as well) they kept him caged for 3-4 days before they went in to fix his leg. It isn't always something that happens quickly.

Muzby, while I'm not from where she is I know most rescues in this area have a PTS policy with injured animals. Most have it posted in the front door. I would say they'd be a place to try calling to see about a vet who'll take payments though. Is there a vet school nearby? Try calling the local animal control too. 

For now, drops for the pain and try to immobilize the leg with something. If it broke like that your last vet screwed up BIG TIME. Threaten to call a lawyer. Call a lawyer.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> I am desperate and sent hubby to ask a friendly neighbour to help us out, TOTALLY embarrassing, i want to crawl under a rock and die but I figured I NEED to do this and get him to the vet. I am just sorry he's gone all day in such pain. He's been sitting their quietly holding it up for the most part but at times he moves and screams. When hubby returns we are off to the vet if he can get the money.


Any news? Was your neighbor able to help and have you gone off to the vets? Please let us know as soon as you can. Prayers still going up.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Keeping him caged for days, likely on pain meds and the like. Not just at home without help.

I sincerely hope she can find the money, I can't imagine how heart broken I would be in that situation!  Sometimes we need to put the pet first and us second, though.

Everyone is always saying how "fragile" chi's are here, but there is a pup with a broken leg and not one person before me suggested she find a rescue/shelter to take him and help him. It's certainly worse than being swatted with a paper towel roll. It may be drastic, but even a PTS policy is better than living with what she is describing as a severely broken leg. I can not even fathom the pain he must be in. PEOPLE go into shock fairly quickly when they break things if not helped soon, I don't imagine a small dog could deal with it much better. Shock does kill. 

I will probably be very un-popular now because my views seem to not be shared.. but I can't just sit here and say "good vibes!" while a pup suffers. 

That said, I send ALL my thoughts and prayers to her and her pup. I only hope if I am ever in her situation I can be strong enough to handle it. My heart is breaking.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kelly, I totally understand where you are coming from. I'm always about trying to get into the other's point of view and then I give advice. Sure, your advice is very practical. I have a hard time telling someone to do that. I'm not a sugar coater, I'm pretty honest and I'm not a BS'er. I was giving her advice based on her situation and yes, your advice is likely what could happen. I'm sure she is trying everything in her power (including asking a neighbor) for some help before she surrenders her dog to a shelter. It's a great last option but I'd sure try everything first before doing that.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Muzby said:


> Everyone is always saying how "fragile" chi's are here, but there is a pup with a broken leg and not one person before me suggested she find a rescue/shelter to take him and help him.


Not really sure what your point is here and I certainly will give you the benefit of the doubt and _not_ assume that was a bitter jab at the rest of us.

But I digress--no, not everyone is going to come on here and tell her that her only option is to quickly give the dog up and possibly have it PTS because the rescues are overcrowded and underfunded. I would be surprised if she wasn't already well aware of this option before you posted. But since you re-iterated your point I thought I'd add mine as well.

To me, it sounds like she is scrambling to make something... anything happen. She is now aware that she cannot fix this on her own. She's aware that her options are limited and time is not on her side. And although you are not able to, I _am_ able to sit here and say "good vibes" and prayers for her and her chi. I, for one, am very familiar with what she's dealing with (and there are those here who've made me well aware of what they think of my ability to properly care for a dog as well). 

So you've made your point--on the off chance that she didn't think of handing him over, and now I've made mine. This is not an easy situation for anyone and I'm well aware that it's not for her chi either. If she's still on here in a few days saying nothings been done--then maybe it will be time again for your point. But for pete's sake, I think she can at least try as hard as she can for a bit before giving up.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I still think the best option is taking the dog in and threatening to call a lawyer if they don't fix the problem that is undoubtedly the result of their own poor examination and removal of the cast before it was properly healed. This is the fault of the vet, and they need to take responsibility for it. I would be making them do this, there is no question. If they wouldn't, a lawyer would most certainly be called.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

rebel_yell said:


> (and there are those here who've made me well aware of what they think of my ability to properly care for a dog as well).


Beth, I'm not sure who made you feel that way, but shame on them. I never took a penny from anybody in my life until Bambi's life was on the line. I was desperate and took all the help that I was offered. I'm so sorry that anybody ever questioned the kind of Mom that you are and made you feel bad. Shame on them...:foxes15:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I love you all! Your support has been incrediable right now. Thank you so much.

I would like to maybe make note that some people should read all the posts before posting as I had already stated I had even called the SPCA (which is my animal shelter here in canada) and even THEY would do nothing. It costs MONEY to surrender your animal to them, so even THEY won't take an animal unless you PAY them too. Plus BEFORE that post I had said I sent hubby down the street to ask our neighbour. 

I put aside my pride and dignity and did what was best for Willy. I went begging down the street at not a care that now possibly the whole darn neighbourhood could be gossiping about me next week LOL 

But onwards to more important matters. My neighbour drove me to our vets...which is quite a trek away I might add, 45 min drive (drove me only because she needed to be there as she was willing to put the bill on her credit card and would need to sign for that) and the vet saw Willy. I ranted and raved but it really got me no where. They said I was told at the beginning that a cast was not 100% guarantee and at the time they urged me to go with the pin surgery. And, admittedly I do recall that, but 2000 surgery is not good for me so I agreed to try to cast. So I guess they got me there :-(.

Anyway, Willy is resting comfortably now at the vets on some pain meds. The vet tonight gave me a lower price on the pin surgery, but he is not certain and will be calling in the morning to the place that does it for a better charge for it, he gave a 1100 ballpark figure which is better then the 2000. Even that will be a HARD thing to swing but since our neighbour would be willing to pay 1000 on her card...that we of course will be paying her back as I will be getting some money in sept, plus good news someone called hubby today about a possible job! Its not great money but at least its something for now to help pay the bills. If the cost is kept to around 1000 to 1200 I will try my hardest to get the surgery done. However if its higher I will have no choice but to amputate. Vet said that since the leg broke again that he doubts VERY much recasting it will help at all :-(

I am having a REALLY hard time with this. My heart is broken, I love that lil critter SOOOOO much!! He said putting him to sleep is an option also but to me its not at all! I would rather have a 3 legged dog then not at all. I need some advice guys or just thoughts. Anything is helpful.

And just on a quick note....I was/am TRYING to do my best in a horrible situation and I DID consider casting the leg myself...in my UTTER PANIC....but even in my panic, as soon as I had a good look at the situation I did NOT attempt to make anything worse by forcing anything. The very second I realized I could not do it, I didn't. I love Willy, I don't want to hurt him and do damage.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so glad he's getting the care he needs. I hope he is okay and will recover quickly xx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweetie, good for you. I'm so proud that you could put your pride aside and do what you can do for your baby. Listen, there are plenty of very happy 3 legged dogs, okay??? They are everywhere. I saw two this weekend. It's not ideal but the dog still has an amazing quality of life. I'm so thrilled that you have a loving neighbor like you do. You have all of our love and support and yes, 1100 is a much better price than 2000. Please keep us posted on your baby and you have our love, support and prayers. I know how much you love your angel. I've been in your shoes.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh that is wonderful news!! What an awesome person your neighbor must be, wow! I will continue to keep Willy in my prayers and hope that he can be on the mend in short order! 






rcj1095 said:


> Beth, I'm not sure who made you feel that way, but shame on them. I never took a penny from anybody in my life until Bambi's life was on the line. I was desperate and took all the help that I was offered. I'm so sorry that anybody ever questioned the kind of Mom that you are and made you feel bad. Shame on them...:foxes15:


Aww Robin, you are such a protector, I love that about you! As for me, no worries here--I know that I have and will continue to do everything possible for B. (((hugs)))


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

*hello*

I haven't been on much lately with the kids back in school, i have been on a cleaning spree, But i come on now and then to check on every one, but I had to reply to this. We are going through the same thing with our little Oreo. After reading this I had to go back to read the other post on willy. I have to say I am alittle worried that you vet has not given him proper treatment, I say this because our stories are very simular. My Oreo is still in healing mode, from a broken leg. Back in June Oreo's leg was broken, X rays were taken and showed a 100% complete break of the ulnur and radial bones, just above his wrist, we to were given options, splint, or surgery. However we chose to try the splint, this consist of weekly visits to change the splint, to make sure the bones stay in a stable position, and and x ray every 3-4 weeks, or as needed, we did talk to the vet about a cast and he was totally against it, due to the fact that the weight of a cast would be heavy weight on him due to his size,(oreo is 3 pounds, and he to has long tiny legs) plus he said a hard splint and wrapping would be lighter on the leg, also the splint is reused, and the wrap is changes weekly with a cast it would get very costly to cast so often....
From the beginning my vet said with a complete break we are looking at months of healing, August 11 will be 3 months Oreo is with a splint, it has healed some but we still have a ways to go, As for now Oreo is very confined, he is in a crate most of the time, now that the kids are back in school he gets alot more time out with me, and i can spoil him more. At his visit 2 weeks ago Oreo was able to apply weight to his leg, but x rays show it isn't finished healing, but his leg muscle also shows signs of getting stronger his leg is very vunrable, So for me to hear that only after a month Willy's cast comes off , with no x rays to prove it is completely healed, and sends you home without it even being splinted seems to me like your vet was not very perfessional nor concerned of your pets well being...How can someone release a patient as being healed without proper evaluation.
I know that this has been very stressful for you, and i know you were very worried, and caotic. I suggest you go in to the vets and ask the vet to talk in private, I would ask him what is the average healing time with a complete break, and ask if it is routine to release a dog with a broken leg without getting x rays. if he answers yes, I would tell him you would like a copy of his files to have them reviewed by another vet, if he knows he done wronge he will likely try to work something out with you, because i am very sure Willy's leg was infact not completely healed and he should have never been released...Another thing my vet told me is when Oreo's leg will be completely healed, it will be just as stronge as it was before a break. So I really do not think that Willy's leg would have broke that easy if it was completely healed.

Please let us know the outcome, As for us we are still in healing mode, but Oreo has been a trooper through this all.

Sending yall good luck vibes


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I was told tonight when we were there when I was in freak out mode....that I was told it was not 100% fixable without the surgery and that in fact with casting even after its healed it was still very easy to rebreak. The vet I go to is an emergency vet clinic so there are like different vets there randomly and in total Willy has seen 3 different ones who have all said the exact same thing, so I believed them because how can all 3 be so wrong :-( First night was one vet, then he saw another vet which he continued to see during his treatment and now tonight was the third vet. I asked that the vet who has seen him the most has a look at his chart and a look at him as she will be in first thing in the morning. I am HOPING that she realizes SHE did wrong by taking his cast off too soon and offers to recast it for little to no charge. If casting is free/or little cost, I would be willing to try it again and leave it on for a LONGER time. 

I was surprised at it being healed so quickly but I thought maybe thats just so with very small Chihuahua bones? I trusted the "professional" that she was doing what was best for Willy :-( This really sucks. The reason the cast was taken off early was because the swelling never went down on his leg, and it was bad swelling , his poor toes were little balloons, we were literally at the vets every second day going...look at his foot, its so swollen. They cut the bottom part of the cast to relieve pressure on his toes and that helps a SMALLL bit but not much. So I guess she felt the swelling was bad enough to warrent taking it off. X rays done at that time saw the bone fused together. SHE said it wasn't 100% but we would leave it off and see how it went with strict instructions that he was to be totally crated and taken out only to go potty and I was to carry him out, put him down, let him pee, pick him up, put him away, that is it. which I did for OVER the time she told me to, 3 weeks over in fact to give him that extra time to heal. Then when the terrible heat came I could not bare to see him in his hot crate (its actually a large cat carrier, plastic so gets warm i think) so I leashed him in the livingroom so he couldn't jump on furniture....I called the vet to ask and make sure that was ok and they said it was. And that brings us to his last appointment, she looked at him, gave him his shots, asked if he'd been walking on it ok, which he had been, and so she deemed him healed and fine, just said not to let him run around too much and no jumping up on the couch....which he didn't cuz I kept him leashed because i was too scared to let him free lol I felt I had to work up to it, was even thinking of waiting til the kids went back to school in a few weeks to test out his freedom. And now this....God help me :-(

Willy is 5 months old now and 3.4 pounds with LONG deer like legs lol figures, all the longer to break my dear hehehe


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Its good that you can find humor in a situation as heartwrenching as this one. I know its been said over and over but i will send positive energy your way and wishes that Willy have a speedy AND full recovery.

You seem to have a generous neighbor Hopefully she knows how to appreciate someone being able to put the needs of a loved one before their own pride and keep her yap shut and not spread around the fact that you asked for help

Kudos to you for sticking to him even through the hard times. I've come across plenty of people who would have relinquished their dog for costing them more than the cost of food and an occassional leash and collar.

Just curious, maybe i missed the post of your answer to if Willy came from a breeder, pet store, etc? Just wondering.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I'm glad to hear he is at the vets - I couldn't believe you were going to try yourself, I really hope things work out ok for him - and well done on getting the help.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Humour I find is healing. Without it there is just dispare. And truly, I find that if I don't try to laugh, I will cry  And my head is still splitting from all the crying I have been doing today.

I have posted several posts on where I got Willy....a big fat NO NO....pet store. It was just one of those things you just can't explain. Our first dog Rosa was researched to the moon for what would fit into our family, temperment, everything, a LONG search for a good breeder and a good dog. The process took over a year to bring Rosa home. Then Willy....one trip to the pet store to buy Rosa some stuff and there he was all cute and giving me those take me home eyes. We were not even looking for another dog. It just happened. Fate I guess to bring this sweet lil lemon into ouur lives lol there's that humor again hehehe He's my lil critter and I'm sticking with him no matter what. I'll do what I need to do even as I know it will be rough and bruise the heck out of my heart before all is said and done.

For hours I have been trying to read up on 3 legged dogs and pin surgeries. Not helping my headache at all. The vet said pin surgery is 100% but I have seen a few sites that owners said pin surgery didn't work and leg rebroke? HELP!? What am I to think?? Amputation seems so mean, but I have heard nothing but great storys. I pray to God to give me strength and wisdom right now, cuz I need it. 

Again, thank you so much to everyone who has posted support and prayers, it really means alot. I am off to bed now, its just about 330 am here right now and I really should be up by 8 or 9 incase the vet should call....though they said will pretty much be in the afternoonish after they call around for surgery prices.Though the vet he's seen most will likely see him in the am and maybe FEELING BAD she will call me and say she will recast it for nothing and give that another shot! FINGERS CROSSED FOR THAT PLEASE!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Just got up to check in on Willy. I am so happy to hear he is receiving the care he so urgently needed. You may feel it's "mean" as you put it to have his leg amputated. The fact is dogs do very well on three legs and soon learn to compensate for the loss of the limb. I have pet insurance that would probably cover the pin surgery if he were my dog. Given all Willy has been through, a leg re-broken, I would feel comfortable opting for amputation instead of pin surgery. And, with the Pet Insurance in place, I am not under financial pressure to make such a choice. I base this decision partly on living in an extremely cold climate. My brother is "pinned together" at certain points and he suffers so with the cold...

You have been through an ordeal trying to get money together to help the little guy. It's a sad reflection of where we are right now with the Global Recession. I saw a billboard yesterday. It was written on notebook paper and said, "Recession 101. It's a test; not a final." http://news.thomasnet.com/IMT/archi...iboard-campaign-bizarre-brand-extensions.html

You have certainly been tested--far beyond anything I hope to face as a pet owner. Get some rest, and try to make the best decisions you can with what you have to work with. No one can do more.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i watch animal cops from time to time and they sometimes show dogs with broken legs. sometimes the pin does stay and sometimes the muscles dont let it. lets hope this works for willy!


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> For hours I have been trying to read up on 3 legged dogs and pin surgeries. Not helping my headache at all. The vet said pin surgery is 100% but I have seen a few sites that owners said pin surgery didn't work and leg rebroke? HELP!? What am I to think?? Amputation seems so mean, but I have heard nothing but great storys. I pray to God to give me strength and wisdom right now, cuz I need it.
> 
> Again, thank you so much to everyone who has posted support and prayers, it really means alot. I am off to bed now, its just about 330 am here right now and I really should be up by 8 or 9 incase the vet should call....though they said will pretty much be in the afternoonish after they call around for surgery prices.Though the vet he's seen most will likely see him in the am and maybe FEELING BAD she will call me and say she will recast it for nothing and give that another shot! FINGERS CROSSED FOR THAT PLEASE!!


 I hope you were able to get some rest....things like this can drive us bonkers.
Amputation is not mean, we have also considered this, if for some reason Oreo's leg does not seem to completely heal, that is a choice we face. we are just acustom to see 4 legged animals, but Oreo showed us when his leg was first broken he runs and played with his leg up, and he was amazing on 3 legs, usually they adapt really well with amputation.

It is good the vet is going to cast it for nothing, but i have a question, when the vet sets the leg do they take x rays the following day to see if the leg stays set? i ask this because in Oreo's case when it is set the muscles contract and pulls on the bones cause the set to slip, this is why we put a splint on, the bone can still heal like this, but he will have a very tiny lump but the leg will still function properly. We go in every week to rewrap the splint, so that way if the splint slides or becomes lose it can be adjusted as needed. I would maybe ask the vet what he thinks about using a splint.

Also you say that they have to call around for surgery prices? So I take it that your vet will not be doint the orthopedic surgery? If he is not how can he give you a 100% garauntee that the pin will work? I do not think he should have given you false hope on a 100% that a pin will work, when it comes to broken bones there is always a risk that it may not heal right, and for a complete break it is that more complex. I hope that it does work out for you and poor willy. but ask that vet every question you can. I for one have so much faith in my vet, because he has always given me hope but also he tell me what the outcome may and maynot be, never false hope.. And he has seen us so much that he helps us as much as he can, heck i was paying 15 dollars a week for splint changes now i pay 10 dollar a week and x rays are about 35 dollars every 3-4 weeks, and when i can pay more i put alittle xtra.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I apologize is my posts were taken as jabs at anyone.. they certainly weren't, I was just surprised that more people weren't posting constructive feedback, to be honest. Not that anyone -has- to, but just surprised not more did.

I am -extremely- happy her neighbour drove you to the vet and helped for poor little Willy! Sounds like something I would have done. We keep empty credit cards just for this reason, god knows what can happen. Where abouts in Canada are you? I will keep my ears peeled for help for vet bills in the future.. you'd think the vet, knowing you from last time and knowing the situation would be sympathetic.. offer a payment plan, etc. Atleast he lowered the bill!

If you need some food or chewies, you can send me your addy and I will gladly send some over (dad works for a courier company and we get cheap rates!  ).


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry this has happened.I will be praying for you.All my little chis send kisses your way.And I send a hug and prayers.I hope and pray that all goes well.You should really be thankful for your neighbor that is so sweet of them.God will be there with you thourgh it all so just lean on Him and he will be there.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Ok this is my honest opinion and I don't mean to offend but you need to give this dog up to a place that can fix him up and re home him. We have the RSPCA here I don't know what you have. If you really can't borrow any money to get him treatment that is your only option. I know it's harsh me saying it but it would be best for him. You cannot just leave it or fix it yourself. 

What about selling some stuff?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> Ok this is my honest opinion and I don't mean to offend but you need to give this dog up to a place that can fix him up and re home him. We have the RSPCA here I don't know what you have. If you really can't borrow any money to get him treatment that is your only option. I know it's harsh me saying it but it would be best for him. You cannot just leave it or fix it yourself.
> 
> What about selling some stuff?


I think she said earlier that you must pay money to surrender a dog in Canada... There were some updates from her at 3 a.m. and the dog is at the Vet for care. I'm sure you just missed the post.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Mariexxuk....Sometimes you have to read the entire post....I have already taken care of it. I have raked myself over the coals a thousand times since yesterday and am not done yet.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Muzby, not everyone can have empty credit cards for this kind of stuff. We did really really bad with a credit card years and years ago and we both agreed never to get one again because it is too easy to slip back into bad habits. Not that we blew the money on nothing, it was all used for things we honestly needed like groceries and baby stuff and sometimes to cover a bill, and once you start that cycle its horrid to stop because you pay more in interest and stuff.

Thanks for the offer to help for food or chewies  But I have it covered  Its just the huge vet bill that we are needing help with ;-) Which we have now so that is a relief.

Now just have to make decisions. HARD descisions. I don't want to TRY the pin surgery and have it fail and then have to amp, but on the same note I don't want to just remove the limb. ARG!!!!! This is so hard :-(


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

whatever decisions you make for his surgery i hope it's for the best of him! goodluck


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Wiley! 

Just fyi:

If a small dog's leg has been broken it can take up to 3 months for it to heal (with just alot of crate rest) and then it can take up to 3-6 months to start regaining the muscle that was lost with all the crate rest. So the break or the healed break is very fragile until the muscle is regained.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Cajunmom, no, my vet will not be the one to do the surgery, he will have to go to another place about an hour away from here to have it done :-(

I will certainly ask more questions to the vet whn she calls me back. I am waiting for the call now. I called and she was in an appointment and I was told she would call me back when she was done.

I hoped the morning would bring some clearer answers....but it has not :-( I am hoping once I go over the options with the vet I have seen the most, things will be come more clear. Its just so hard to have to make a choice.

Here's some of the things that go through my mind. Ok lets say surgery is done, he has to go through that, go through recovery, and maybe have probs from cold weather...geez I didn't even think of anything like that before :-(. Maybe have some other problems with it that I am not even aware of. Then maybe it doesn't work and he has MORE pain from it and has to go through something ELSE.

Then on the other hand, take the limb off, go through it yes but then its done BUT then he has to go the rest of his life with 3 legs. Its a limb. Lord help me


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

some dogs with 3 legs dont even notice that they're missing one. the ones on those wonderful shows show that and it's beautiful to see the pride in their eyes to say that they are nomore different then a 4 legged dog  just something to think about


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I think she said earlier that you must pay money to surrender a dog in Canada... There were some updates from her at 3 a.m. and the dog is at the Vet for care. I'm sure you just missed the post.


Sorry I didn't realise it had been sorted. I know all too well the stresses of having no money to pay for treatment after benny got ill. I didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I am soo happy the your neighbor was willing to help, she must be a saint. I know several posters have spoken of how well three legged dogs do, but if it where me I would try everything I could before I went in that direction. Poor Willy, it sounds to me like the vet did not take the proper care and precautions, there is a standard of care for every procedure. It is obvious she took that cast off way too early and not doing an ex ray on his last appointment to me is unconscionable. Do you have any universites in Canada that you can go to? Willy is so young you would think that with the proper care his leg would heal. I wouldn't worry about the cold weather bothering Willy, there are heated beds you could get for him to keep him warm. God bless you, I will continue to pray for you and Willy, and in the end I know will make the best decision you can given the situation. Don't be too hard on yourself, you are doing the very best you can. It was the vet that failed Willy, not you. take care.


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

Oops missed that the dog was at the vet so my advice is not needed.


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Cajunmom, no, my vet will not be the one to do the surgery, he will have to go to another place about an hour away from here to have it done :-(
> 
> I will certainly ask more questions to the vet whn she calls me back. I am waiting for the call now. I called and she was in an appointment and I was told she would call me back when she was done.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't want to be missing a limb would you!! I would do everything I could do to have my puppy keep their limbs because i wouldn't want to be missing a limb


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Mariexxuk, its ok


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

UPDATE, looks like I have to go head with the amputation :-( Vet called and said she has no idea what the vet lastnight was talking about and she was quite upset with him for giving me false hope with the pin surgery, she said he shouldn't have done that and he was way off base with the pricing. She said from past experences the whole process will more likely cost me 3500, 2500 being the LOW end cost.

Now having said that she is going to try her best to call around and find out if she can get prices for me and find lower prices if at all possible. i am waiting for her call back now.

Do I want to do it? NO WAY IN HELL!!! But I am out of options. I will love Willy no less with 3 legs, might even love him more. Do I think its going to be easy? No way. But we all do what we have to do. I will love him to death and take such good care of him. I don't want this....but this is what I have been given. Some times we don't get to decide huh


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

what does she mean by false hope, is she saying that the pin wont work? I'm sorry but I don't care for this women, she seems like a very cold uncaring person. This is the same lady who took off his cast without an exray and obviously before his leg was completley healed. I would challenge her ability to care for Willy. I know you must be totaly exhusted, but how can you trust this person.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

It's easy for us to sit comfortably at our computers giving out advice; but, you are the one whose life has been thrown into crisis. The last thing you need is another opinion. I support whatever you chose to do. You love Willy and you want the very best outcome for him. You are in my continued prayers for answers to your financial/employment needs and for Willy.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Jerry'smom....thank you, I will need all the support and prayers I can get right now. This is so hard, my heart is broken for Willy that this is happening to him.

Tanna...no, she didn't say the pin surgery won't work, she said the pin surgery will cost 2500-3500, a cost we cannot afford. The false hope thing was that the vet lastnight that Willy saw said the surgery might be 1200....thus giving me false hope that we could get the surgery done. Therefore I have beat myself up all night trying to make a decision....and all for not because i was given the wrong price and cannot afford the surgery so on top of the stress i am already under, I had the added stress of a decision i didn't need to struggle with. I just needed to accept the ONLY option avavilable to me :-(


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

My heart is broken for him as well.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

praying for you and willy. i can't even imagine what you're going through - just remember he loves you and will always love you. And so do we! That's what is so great about this forum!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, I am just catching up on this thread. I am exhausted. 

Personally, I think that amputation is the best option. It will be a very reasonable cost. Certainly not anywhere close to the pin estimates. He will recover and be fine. There are many, many 3 legged dogs. Is it a front leg or back one?

Anyway, no matter what you decide, I will be praying for you and thinking of you and your family. Please keep us updated!

Brodysmom


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Poor Willy, I'm sorry to hear. I really wish for Willy and you that the vet would have been alittle more professional, I understand all the thoughts and concerns you are facing, and being his break was a complete break like Oreo's the risk of not healing is greater than a fracture where the bones are stil connected together. I really do not think they let him heal long enough. Oreo didn't show any healing till over a month, and still almost at 3 months it is still not completely healed. We were also given the choice to put pins but because of the pin location through the wrist we would risk the chance of shattering the wrist, due to muscle tightening and the slightest movement could cause it. Chihuahua bones a usually very tiny like in Oreo's so I was very scared of taking that chance with Oreo, i mean to go through a broken bone, having surgery, then only to end up with more complications, and the leg needing to be amputated. Not to mention the university is about 1 hour away so after surgery that would be weekly visits with 2 hour drives and still possibly having Oreo with a unhealed leg. 

Thats when my vet told me that there was an option we could try which is because the break will not set, the bones overlap eachother, so they use the brace to splint the leg as straight as possible and wrap the splint to keep the leg in a stable position, we go weekly to have it checked to make sure it is in the same position and rewrap, and an xray every few weeks to make sure that he is healing, it took over a month to show any signs that the bones are fusing, now because of the way the bones will heal Oreo will have a tiny bump on his leg and his paw may have a slight turn outward, but once it is completly healed it will be just as strong as before the break, and the chances of it breaking again would be the same chance as any pet would have to breaking a leg, now he did tell me if at anytime he shows no more progression in healing then we will have to decide on trying the pin surgery and risk it not working or amputation, which in my opinion amputation at this part would be our choice, but hopefully we will not have to face that dicission. What we chose to do was not an easy choice, we racked our brains, cried many times, then we were able to meet and talk to others who has simular experiences and after meeting a pug and seeing where she was after her leg healed helped make the choice, just by looking at that pug running, playing, and jumping i didn't believe it till the owner showed me where and i felt the little lump, it was just amazing, and i pray that we will see that day soon. 

I know times are hard for everyone, and we all fall hard at times, and when something like this happens anyone of us would do whatever we could to help our fur kids and no one should have to give up a pet unless that is the last resort, so I applaude you for being a loveing fur parent and i do hope that this has a happy ending. 

Also I had listed in a post to someone with different organizations that you may find some help from, i will look for them tonight and send them your way inless someone points you to them first.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you all for the prayers. I just got a call from the vet saying they are going to bandage the leg up, give him an injection anti biotic (thats suppose to last for 2 weeks) and I can come and pick him up tonight. The amputation surgery is sch for Sept 1....after i BEGGED for a sooner date....I was given a sept 10 date and I was like PLEASE PLEASE do it sooner and so she did some digging and got the Sept 1 date. He will be on lots of pain meds and will be more comfortable at home then staying there til his surgery. I was told he is bandaged up like he was with the cast so he won't be in extreme pain or anything, just a bit and thats why the pain meds coming home with me. She assured me it seems worse then it is. I had an absoute heart attck when she wanted to sch it for 2 weeks, so she did alot to assure me he would be fine til the sept 1 surgery date. I will post more details after I am home later tonight, i will know more I'm sure about whats going to happen for the next few days til his surgery when I get to talk to the vet tonight when I get him.

PS: the amputation costs in total, meaning it includes all meds and blood work and stuff, will come to a whopping 850 :-( Better then the 2500....but still horrid lol


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

just found them


American Animal Hospital Association
http://www.aahahelpingpets.org/home/
"Through the AAHA Helping Pets Fund, veterinary care is possible for sick or injured pets even if they have been abandoned or if their owner is experiencing financial hardship."

Angels 4 Animals
www.Angels4Animals.org
"Our services range from financial aid to complete treatment
to those pets and pet owners in need."

Care Credit
www.carecredit.com
A credit card company for health care, including veterinary care.
"With a comprehensive range of plan options, for
treatment or procedure fees from $1 to over $25,000, we offer a plan
and a low monthly payment to fit comfortably into almost every
budget."

God's Creatures Ministry
http://www.all-creatures.org/gcm/help-cf.html
"This fund helps pay for veterinarian bills for those who need help."

Help-A-Pet
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home.html
"Our efforts focus on serving the elderly, the disabled, and the
working poor."

IMOM
http://www.imom.org
"We are dedicated to insure that no
companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker
is financially challenged."

The Pet Fund
http://thepetfund.com/
"The Pet Fund is a registered 501(c)3 nonprofit association that
provides financial assistance to owners of domestic animals who need
urgent veterinary care."

United Animal Nations
http://www.uan.org/lifeline/index.html
"The mission of LifeLine is to help homeless or recently rescued
animals suffering from life-threatening conditions that require
specific and immediate emergency veterinary care. We strive to serve
Good Samaritans and rescue groups who take in sick or injured
animals. In certain cases, LifeLine can also assist senior citizens
and low-income families pay for immediate emergency veterinary care."

UK Assistance with Veterinary Bills
http://www.petloversonline.co.uk/financial.htm
"Most of us can cope with the financial commitment involved in the
day to day care of our pets. However, how many of us come out in a
cold sweat when our pet is ill or injured and we know we have to take
it to the vet? Most of us are fortunate enough to be able to afford
it but, some of us who love our animals dearly cannot. Unfortunately
we do not have a PDSA or a RSPCA Centre within our area, but there
are a few charities who may be able to help."


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Cajunmom....thank you


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Cajunmom thank you so much. maybe there is still hope to save his leg.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Again, they are from the states, so thank you for trying but they are not good for me :-(

It means alot that everyone is trying and pulling for us. I can't wait to see Willy tonight and cuddle him


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

You and Willy both need some rest. I'm glad the surgery is scheduled and you have a chance to catch your breath.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

There is this slim chance: Farley Foundation http://farleyfoundation.com/

It's supposed to be for low income (CPP, ODSP) only - so I don't know that they would help, but it couldn't hurt to ask!


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

my goodness, I have not been on in a couple of days just got done reading this entire post. I am so sorry you are going through this. I will pray for you and little willy tonight. God bless.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and I know this is hard for you right now. Because he is so young he will heal faster and he will come around just fine. Little ones adapt to things much quicker than an older dog. 
He will be in good hands and he has a wonderful mommy that loves him so much....that will make him get well even quicker.....
Hugs to all
Darlene


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Tried the farley one too as its the Canadian one, and again, no luck. I tried my absolute darndest and still it wasn't good enough. But thats ok, I have accepted what must be done, knowing that I have exhausted ALL of my other options and searched my heart away and called around a ton to see what else I could do.

WILLY IS HOME! lol I missed him so much lastnight and my heart hurt for him all night and we just got home from the vets a little while ago. He was happy to see me and kissed me to death!  I snuggled him all the way home and carried him around for a bit after getting home, then fed him, gave him his pain meds, drink and took him out to pee....where he immediately started walking around on 3 legs lol He has a soft cast on to hold his leg until his surgery, not hard like the other one had been so he didn't put weight down on it like he did the other cast. He didn't even care, he seemed to get around just fine on the 3, even started to RUN towards the stairs as he normally does when its time to go back inside after a pee break! Naturally I stopped him but I was SOOO excited to see him get around using the 3!! It lightens my heart alot. NOT that I am a ok with having to do it now, but I feel that we will get able to get through it. Hard work, yes, a long road ahead of us recovering from surgery, yes....but we can make it....as corny as that sounds LOL! ;-)


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so very sorry for what you and Willy are going through, but did you talk with your vet about the splint like Cajunmom is doing with Oreo? Sounds like his break is very similar. It sounds like a viable option that would not be near as expensive as surgery.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Beckyla, I have already done the cast, this is a re break which is why I am doing this. I don't want to spend the money on recasting it and have it rebreak 3 months from now. We can't really afford that and more importantly I don't want Willy to go through the pain of another rebreak. and then having to pay on top of it all the 1000 its going to cost me for the amp. 850 for the amp and the rest for his xrays and bandaging and pain meds and bording charge from lastnight


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> .... I feel that we will get able to get through it. Hard work, yes, a long road ahead of us recovering from surgery, yes....but we can make it....as corny as that sounds LOL! ;-)


Sometimes we just do what we have to do... It isn't what we would choose. It isn't what feels good. It is just what must be. You are growing from this experience, whether you know it now or not. Try to see the good side--you didn't have to give him up to get his health care. He would be lost without you. He can lose a limb and get on with life because he has you to be there for him.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you Jerry'smom. I really think I am learning. I am now starting to feel a small calm coming over me with this acceptance and with my lil mans actions tonight. He loves me and trusts me and i will do everything I can for him 

However...lol...I am certain the calm will be replaced with choas as the surgery date approaches ;-)


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am sorry you have to make that decision but aleast he is alive and that he want be in pain anymore.We are still praying.


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I guess it sounded as though I was criticizing you, that was not my intention. I know this must be such a difficult decision for you, for me it was my beloved Arabian horse, I do know where you are coming from, especially when the money is not there and your pet is in pain. (((hugs))) And I guess I misunderstood what Cajunmom described, I thought it was a splint, like a straight rod or something, that was wrapped in bandages, not actually a cast. And I thought that since the breaks sounded so very similar that what is working for them might work for you and Willy. And be less expensive. I know you are doing what is right for Willy, I just wondered what the vet had said. Please forgive me.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh i've been following this post all the way and i just want to say you are very brave making these decisions. you are doing the best thing for you and Willy. He's still so young so i'm sure he will recover quickly and adjust to life on 3 legs very well. I'll be thinking of you on 1 September xoxoxox


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you for the good thoughts TashaZ, I will need them all


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I think what you're doing is the best choice. When my xolo had a lump that could have been cancerous, the first thing I said was "Remove the leg!". It wasn't, but that's what I would have done. They adapt so wonderfully on three legs, and to put your little man through all that pain of surgery, casts, meds, ect... I don't think it's worth it and there's always the chance it may not have a good outcome. It takes a strong person to love their dog so much that they are willing to have the leg amputated and to go through the recovery period with that dog and spend the money needed to do so. Yes, you could have taken him to a rescue and turned him over, which is a last resort and one I would have suggested also, but you chose to do everything in your power to keep him with you. What ever your choice would have been, your little man would still love you, and I'm telling you, these three legged little dogs are amazing. He won't even remember having that extra leg. All he wants is to be loved and to love his mom. Hugs to you for all you've just gone through, and prayers for a quick and healing surgery. xoxo


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I hope everything works out well for you and Willy - it's been very difficult for you, but I am delighted that you have worked out whats best all around.

Maybe it's a good thing that it's on the 1st of September - it gives you a chance to get your head around it all beforehand- and you will be stronger for him and you on the day. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for all your love and support. It has meant the world to me!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey there, I came across this in an email tonight and thought of you and Willy. Faith doesn't have two of her legs and her story is an inspiration and testament to how well our amazing fur babies have the ability to adapt! Thought you might like to have a look: http://faiththedog.info/


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, I am very sorry I missed this post. I've just finished reading through everything. I'm very glad you've come to a final decision and don't have all of that stress of trying to make a decision and come up with that ridiculous amount of money. Thank goodness you have such a giving neighboor. I will be praying for Willy and yourself all this week, and when September 1st comes. Good luck with the surgery and please keep us posted with how well he is doing.

I agree with the others, it is a very good thing he is so young. He will easily adapt, especially if he was already displaying that he is completely capable of running on 3 legs!

My friend had a 3 legged shepherd (he lost one when he was hit by a car at age 1.5yrs). He was quite heavy too, but he cruised around like there was no missing leg! It was his back leg, and he was 9 years old when I first met him. I thought he'd have had arthritis and move slowly, but heck no!! He did wonderful 

I know Willy will be just fine, and pain free after this surgery. You will also be stress free and not have to worry about any rebreaks.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh and I've seen Faith in a photo in my doggy magazine in her little army jacket!

Trained herself to stand up on her own using intense ab strength!! What an inspirational little girl


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow! that was amazing!! Thank you so much for sharing that. That is inspirational isn't it! 

I know now that Willy and I can do this together. i am always in awe as he looks to me with his look of love and trust. Lastnight I had pangs of guilt thinking he didn't have any idea what I was going to have done to him (in attempt to help him of course, but still ) BUT I realized he loves and trusts me and I trust myself enough to know I will give him the very best care as he heals and throughout his life.

And I think maybe it was meant to be with the amputation because how much pain can a little guy handle, already 2 breaks on the leg, what if a third happens if I casted it again, and even the pain of the pin surgery and even that is not 100% I have been hold and have read. The amputation will make it certain he will not feel the pain again in 2 months or 2 years from a weak and damaged leg


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

What a great attitude to have!! Always stay positive, and things will be less stressful


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

wow i just caught up on this post, having just been to the ER vet myself for a minor mishap on bam's behalf, i know how horrible it feels. but i think you're makin the best decision. to borrow cesar millan's words, dogs are not like humans. they dont live in the past, and they dont think about the future. they only care about hte here and now. he wont even remember he had 4 legs. it will just take an adjustment period and he will be happy as ever! only humans dwell in the past and long for them, don't you wish we had a dog's mental capacity in this aspect?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I am trying my very best to stay positive because other wise I would likely lose my mind 

Thanks for the kind words . It is a good thing they live in the here and now. So much of their care is so absolutely beyond their control. They pretty much have no control what so ever in that aspect and must rely on us to take care of their needs


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Guilt is the most useless emotion, so keep staying positive. I can tell by your post that you are comfortable with your decision now, and you know you're doing the right thing. He'll be just fine.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

is today the day? i've been thinking abotu him since last night, please let us know how it goes!


----------

